# Lokales Mirroring mittels apt-mirror



## ZoDiaK (23. März 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich habe einen ungenutzten Rechner zuhause stehen und wollte auf ihm einen lokalen Mirror betreiben. Also hab ich gegoogelt und bin auf folgendes HowTo gestoßen: http://www.howtoforge.com/local_debian_ubuntu_mirror

Also hab ich apt-mirror installiert und hab die Konfiguration erstmal auf die normalen Pakete von Debian lenny und Ubuntu intrepid beschränkt und das spiegeln hat auch geklappt.

Heute wollte ich die update- und security-pakete dazunehmen und bin auf folgendes Problem gestoßen:

```
openssh-server:~# su - apt-mirror -c apt-mirror
Downloading 51 index files using 20 threads...
Begin time: Mon Mar 23 09:45:46 2009
[20]... [19]... [18]... [17]... [16]... [15]... [14]... [13]... [12]... [11]... [10]... [9]... [8]... [7]... [6]... [5]... [4]... [3]... [2]... [1]... [0]...
End time: Mon Mar 23 09:45:46 2009

Proceed indexes: [PPsh: security.debian.org/debian-security//dists/lenny/updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
apt-mirror: can't open index in proceed_index_gz at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 382.
```
Das Problem sind ja die Doppelslashes, aber keine Ahnung wie ich die loswerde -.-'
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier weiterhelfen, denn bei Google hab ich nichts wirklich hilfreiches gefunden.

Meine mirror.list sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
############# config ##################
#
set base_path    /mirror
#
# if you change the base path you must create the directories below with write privlages
#
set mirror_path  /mirror
set skel_path    /mirror/skel
set var_path     /mirror/var
# set cleanscript $var_path/clean.sh
# set defaultarch  <running host architecture>
set nthreads    20
set _tilde 0
#
############# end config ##############

deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian                     lenny                   main contrib non-free
deb http://security.debian.org/debian-security          lenny/updates           main contrib non-free
deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu                 intrepid                main restricted universe multiverse
deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu                 intrepid-updates        main restricted universe multiverse
deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu                 intrepid-security       main restricted universe multiverse
clean http://ftp.de.debian.org/
clean http://security.debian.org/
clean http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/
```
Vielen Dank im Vorraus für euere Mühe.

Grüße
Zodiak


----------

